# Fun With Photo's



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I downloaded a trial version of "Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI" and I feel like a kid in a candy store. I could play all day. Here is a picture I had fun with.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How fun!!! Is it difficult to use?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks great. Do they have a MAC version?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have limited computer ability and so far it isn't too hard to fiqure out. I downloaded the manual that really helps. Sally I looked on the web site but I could find out whether or not they have a Mac version.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I have limited computer ability and so far it isn't too hard to fiqure out. I downloaded the manual that really helps. Sally I looked on the web site but I could find out whether or not they have a Mac version.











Thanks! I had that on my old PC and loved it! I miss it--guess I have to go to the Apple store.
Great photos! You are doing a good job!!
Sally


----------

